# Perm Registry pictures



## Shari (Jul 25, 2007)

OK,, this is the best pictures I could get so far of Ella. The Sunlight wasn't the best but at least she is standing on more even ground. She is due to go perm on her papers.

So which ones do you all like best?

1.) http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i51/Berg...arightside1.jpg

2.) http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i51/Bergere/Ella/Ella1.jpg

3.) http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i51/Berg...la6leftside.jpg

4.) http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i51/Berg...la5leftside.jpg

5.) http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i51/Berg...laheadshot2.jpg

6.) http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i51/Berg...laheadshot1.jpg

I did not want to post the photos because they are wee big right now. Hard part is..is showing just how pink she is.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 25, 2007)

Shari, I like number 1 and 6 for the head shot. I know what you mean about hard to actually see the pink roan color..my Clementine is a pink roan too, and my pictures the color usually only comes thru on her ears.  Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 25, 2007)

Ella is so elegant




:

Such a pretty girl ...they all look good



:


----------



## Shari (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you Corinne. About the only time I get a true color shot..is when I am not looking to get a good photo..of course those photo can't be used on the Registry papers.

Can't really see it here. But the new rain sheets from SmoothEZ ..in bright orange.. should see the pink Donkey and orange sheet in person! <LOL>






(very suprised and happy that it fits her so well...so if you do not mind waiting months when ordering from SmoothEZ..they make an excellent rain sheet..this is one of only two rain sheets of all the ones made for minis out there..that I have found to fit her correctly)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 25, 2007)

Shari, she looks so cute in her rainsheet



: Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 27, 2007)

Shari...I love Ella Rain Slicker



:

How does it hold up to her rolling?

That is the BIGGEST problem I have with the coats...they come all undone with the rolling



:


----------



## Shari (Jul 28, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Shari...I love Ella Rain Slicker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I did not put the leg straps on and she manged to tear it up...sigh ~~ I have another sheet for one of the mini's and one for my Icelandic...will see how they hold up..when I use the leg straps.

Think I am going to buy club dry rain sheets next time. I just wanted so bright orange sheets for them because of the hunter issues.

This place sells the two rain sheets that seem to hold up well.. have had them for 3 years.

http://www.aminihorsesupply.com/cldrybyclco.html

http://www.aminihorsesupply.com/mihoshnit.html


----------

